# Ward & Payne Engineering Vice



## Mr_P (12 Feb 2014)

Special Thanks to Jimi if it wasn't for his wise words I might not have gone for this. 4" Jaws and an absolute bargain so I'm very happy.













Anvil 3

I've done a bit of searching and the only one like I can find belongs to a fellow member, he's very kindly offered to photograph his "sort of green" one for me. 

Anybody else own one ? What colour is it ?

Are these soft grip jaws any good ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT-GRIP-VIC ... 2a1fa7953a


----------



## toolsntat (12 Feb 2014)

Must say, I have never seen a W&P vice :shock: 
Nice find =D> 

Andy


----------



## MMUK (12 Feb 2014)

My grandfather had the exact same model but it was GPO green, sort of an olive green. Maybe him being a postie after leaving the RAF something to do with that :lol:


----------

